# Best sub-$100 boots?



## AM 1979 SD (Aug 30, 2010)

Guys, what are the best, most comfortable boots for our line of work? I am coming from wearing strictly tennis shoes. Here are my needs:


Must have good support. I am 280 pounds and don't want my feet to kill me after a days work
Must last longer than 6 months
Must be an approved shoe for being on any jobsite anywhere. I don't think hikers are permitted although I'd need to get clarification.
must be under $100



Looking into Timberland Pro boots for being right at $100. Only problem with them is they don't have my size (11.5 wide)

Wolverine also has some kind of boot for like $65 or $70.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I think you're asking for an awful lot. For acceptability 'everywhere' you'd need some pretty amazing boots. For 99% of job-sites 8" leather boots with a steel (or kevlar) toe *and* shank should do you. If you can find green-patch boots (Canadian spec) then you're good. If they're shorter than 8" then some sites (specifically aggregate sites) won't let you in. 

Mike


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Red Wing blems. 

I pay around $90 for simple brown/red colored boots, I beileve 400g Thinsulate (OK for all year use), usually made in the USA, and blems so minor you have to look for them.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I also agree. You are asking a LOT with #3. 
I really wouldn't worry about it. If they require something special or more than just "boots" I am sure they will tell you.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Tom Mcanner from K-mart.

Last as long as Timberlands, and Caterpillars, and are more comfortable.

$39.

Plus they don't hurt your feet until they are broke in.

(boots last me less than a yr, regardless of who makes them)


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Carolinas - most comfortable boots you will ever wear. They should last you a year, and a good pair can be had for around $90.00.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> Carolinas - most comfortable boots you will ever wear. They should last you a year, and a good pair can be had for around $90.00.


 I have been wanting to try a pair of Carolinas. I wear redwing lineman boots and they have been the best boot I have ever bought so far. Is there some place around Charlotte that sales them that you know of?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just buy cheap ones from a sporting goods store here. They have steel tips and shank. After I trash them I just get a new pair and some new gel insoles. I fall into the boots last less than one year category, all the chemicals, sparks from grinding and welding(what electricians can do there own metal work), plus a lot of the places I work are just nasty, so my system works well for me. They ones I'm wearing now are 6" and no one has ever said boo about that.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

AM 1979 SD said:


> Guys, what are the best, most comfortable boots for our line of work?


Everybody has different feet. there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Red Wing blems.
> 
> I pay around $90 for simple brown/red colored boots, I beileve 400g Thinsulate (OK for all year use), usually made in the USA, and blems so minor you have to look for them.


Where do you get the blems at?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you are union you can get a discount at a Red Wing store. I like my Redwings, you should find out if you need steel toe boats in your area. In WA we aren't required to have them. I don't like them myself. If you pony up and get one of the Red Wings with the translucent soles you will love your boots.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

dr. martens
can find them at academy at $99


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

What kind of Carolinas are you getting for 90 bucks? 
Carolinas are what I wear, awesome boots, they fit like a rag right out of the box and they last, I'm on 2 years on my current pair. 
But the best price I found was $160 for the ones I wear.

I doubt you will find much of a boot for under $100. You may find something that looks ok but they will hurt your feet and they won't last very long.
Your best bet is just suck it up and buy a really good pair, You will soon forget how much a good pair cost, But you will never forget how bad you got ripped on a cheap pair.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

i am going to honest, there isnt a boot that is under 100 bucks thats going to do that. i am a big guy, 350 to be exact. you are going to want to pay for a better boot that is going to give you the support that you need. if you go cheap your feet, back, and knees will hate you. i will never skimp on work boots. mostly cause you wear them for more than just 8 hrs. alot of the time. i am usually in mine 10 - 12 hrs a day. personaly Red Wings are the way to go, but different strokes for different folks. find a good shoe/boot store with knowledgeable people and they should point you in the right direction.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> If you are union you can get a discount at a Red Wing store. I like my Redwings, you should find out if you need steel toe boats in your area. In WA we aren't required to have them. I don't like them myself. If you pony up and get one of the Red Wings with the translucent soles you will love your boots.


 We get 15% off here. Is that the norm every where else?


----------



## Lightning Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

I bought a pair of Jesse James steel toe workboots ($15 Walmart Clearance), lasted 4 weeks before the stitching gave out and laces burst.
That was just standard jumping around a residential building site, digging trenches, running around attics, up n down ladders, walking over roof etc.

Avoid at all cost.

Replaced them with $90 Timberland Pro work boots, insulated from leccy shock, steel toe, completely waterproof (well up to the laces!), great ankle support and I had room to slip in some gel foot pads to make them really comfortable.

Wanted Red Wings but Timbies were on offer at sears and I used a 5% off coupon.

They were a bastard to wear until broken in though...


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I have been wanting to try a pair of Carolinas. I wear redwing lineman boots and they have been the best boot I have ever bought so far. Is there some place around Charlotte that sales them that you know of?


I actually bought my first pair from the Red Wing store in Raleigh. Not sure if they have one in Charlotte.

Now I just order a new pair about every year and a half or so off the internet.

CA5020 is the model number of the boot I get. The original salesman who sold them to me actually said that they were designed with electricians in mind, though he may have been feeding me a line of bull just to sell a pair of boots.


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

http://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4208165 have bought two pairs of these every year for the past 3 years and i can tell you wore them day in day out when i was 380 pounds and never had any discomfort


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I know you said under $100 but for the extra money I honestly have to say Redwings are worth their weight in gold. I paid around $170 for mine. I don't remember the exact model I have but I'm on my second pair, my first lasted 3 years on 1 sole. If you break it down, that's a pretty good price.


----------



## Ang_Swerte (Apr 3, 2011)

Timberlands are about $100 and they are awesome.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a pair of thorogood boots that have lasted me a few years, the bottoms had to be replace but the boot itself has been good. Union members get a discount otherwise the pair I bought were 240ish but def worth every penny


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

thegoldenboy said:


> I know you said under $100 but for the extra money I honestly have to say Redwings are worth their weight in gold. I paid around $170 for mine. I don't remember the exact model I have but I'm on my second pair, my first lasted 3 years on 1 sole. If you break it down, that's a pretty good price.


Feet are important. So are knees. If I was 280 pounds, I'm not so sure that price would be my main concern. I prefer Redwings also, but I also realize that they aren't in everyone's budget. It would be hard to argue that they are the top, or near the top, of the list in work boots. They have a "low line" called Worx by Red Wing, and they're all less than 100 bucks near as I know. Many in the 69-89 dollar range. They're fine. They developed that line to compete with Shoes For Crews, who have a good lock on the employer-provided shoe category.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

I wear New Balance for the comfort.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I wear New Balance for the comfort.:thumbsup:


I have New Balance too, but they're for running. I'm not so sure they'd hold up so good on the job. I bought them because they were the only US made running shoes I could find.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have New Balance too, but they're for running. I'm not so sure they'd hold up so good on the job. I bought them because they were the only US made running shoes I could find.


 

They hold up surprisingly well on the job. I do have real workboots to use when needed.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> They hold up surprisingly well on the job. I do have real workboots to use when needed.


Yeah, I've known guys who have feet so bad they wear gym shoes as often as they can. I see that there's a good many companies making steel toe athletic-style shoes now. Some guys just wear sneakers because they're pussies who can't wear proper men's footwear. You probably fall into that category. :laughing: I suppose if I was an electrician in Hawaii or Fiji, I might try to work in flip flops or sandals.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I've known guys who have feet so bad they wear gym shoes as often as they can. I see that there's a good many companies making steel toe athletic-style shoes now. Some guys just wear sneakers because they're pussies who can't wear proper men's footwear. You probably fall into that category. :laughing: I suppose if I was an electrician in Hawaii or Fiji, I might try to work in flip flops or sandals.


 
Well, I don't take my own cloth bags to the gorcery store and I drive a full sized pickup, not some little shoe on wheels like some of the guys here:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Well, I don't take my own cloth bags to the gorcery store and I drive a full sized pickup, not some little shoe on wheels like some of the guys here:laughing:


Hey, if you want to do all that stuff and still be a flaming homosexual, I'd prefer you keep it to yourself. Okay? We're talking about work boots here.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Hey, if you want to do all that stuff and still be a flaming homosexual, I'd prefer you keep it to yourself. Okay? We're talking about work boots here.


I thought you were calling me a *****.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I thought you were calling me a *****.


Yeah, I guess I did. Go away and put on your Queen 8-track. We're having a serious conversation about a serious topic. Work boots. This topic has never come up before. :laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I guess I did. Go away and put on your Queen 8-track. We're having a serious conversation about a serious topic. Work boots. This topic has never come up before. :laughing:


 
And I seriously wear New Balance most of the time. They are athletic shoes, not high heels or slippers. In addition I like pretty girls. Real pretty girls, like Haley Barry and Martha Stewart!:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> And I seriously wear New Balance most of the time. They are athletic shoes, not high heels or slippers. In addition I like pretty girls. Real pretty girls, like Haley Barry and Martha Stewart!:thumbsup:


Okay, we'll go with that. :whistling2:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, we'll go with that. :whistling2:


 
What do you like? Sheep? Poodles?:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> What do you like? Sheep? Poodles?:whistling2:


Both, but they must be cooked right. They're both excellent over noodles with white gravy.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Both, but they must be cooked right. They're both excellent over noodles with white gravy.


 
I ate is liver with some farvar beans and a nice chiante.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> I ate is liver with some farvar beans and a nice chiante.


Oh, stop. You did not. :laughing:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I guess I did. Go away and put on your Queen 8-track. We're having a serious conversation about a serious topic. Work boots. This topic has never come up before. :laughing:


Freddie Mercury, best frontman of all time. Simply amazing.:thumbsup:

Oh, and for boots, avoid wolverines. I tried some of those and they lasted 6 months, with me babying them along to last that long.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I have New Balance too, but they're for running. I'm not so sure they'd hold up so good on the job. I bought them because they were the only US made running shoes I could find.


Which is the exact reason I have a pair of New Balance sitting next to my US made Red Wings in my room. 

Don't skimp on footwear!


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Demac said:


> Freddie Mercury, best frontman of all time. Simply amazing.:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and for boots, avoid wolverines. I tried some of those and they lasted 6 months, with me babying them along to last that long.


Yeah, their quality has gone to s##t. 

The last two pairs have only lasted me around 6mos and they're not nearly as comfortable as they use to be. I use to get well over a year out of them too.

I'm wearing New Balance now. The first time in over 20yrs that I'm not wearing work boots.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

The Sportsman's Guide sells lots of footwear,mostly name-brand,and much of it available in wide or extra-wide widths,not just the typical medium.They also typically list the weight of the boots,important to me when climbing up and down ladders all day.I just bought two pairs of a Wolverine brand hiking boot, only 22 oz.apiece,and only about 65.00 per pair.Boots are throw-away to me,and I don't expect them to last more than about 6-8 months.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

These Converse boots are the best things I've put on my feet. I would come home with NO foot soreness at all.

The downside was that they will make you feet sweat like hell in the summer, better for the cooler months.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Demac said:


> Freddie Mercury, best frontman of all time. Simply amazing.:thumbsup:


Yes,those Brits do tend to suffer some confusion as to their sexual identity,though Fred was not at all confused about his.Freddie's dead.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> These Converse boots are the best things I've put on my feet. I would come home with NO foot soreness at all.
> 
> The downside was that they will make you feet sweat like hell in the summer, better for the cooler months.


I have these in black and recommend them as well. Although for an electrician I'd recommend the 6" version. The high version is just more unnecessary material to be lugging around IMO.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> What do you like? Sheep? Poodles?:whistling2:


sheep????NAAAAAAAANAAAAAAA


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Pilky said:


> I have these in black and recommend them as well. Although for an electrician I'd recommend the 6" version. The high version is just more unnecessary material to be lugging around IMO.


 You need 8" high to enter a construction site. At least, here in Ontario, you do.


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I've known guys who have feet so bad they wear gym shoes as often as they can. I see that there's a good many companies making steel toe athletic-style shoes now. Some guys just wear sneakers because they're pussies who can't wear proper men's footwear. You probably fall into that category. :laughing: I suppose if I was an electrician in Hawaii or Fiji, I might try to work in flip flops or sandals.


Let me tell you you do NOT want flip flops (or thongs as they are known to me) in Fiji. Every time it gets hot the road melts, and your feet get covered with the hot melted bitumen. Thongs also have a strong tendancy to stick in there and come off. There may still be a thong or 2 of mine half buried in a road somewhere in Fiji.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike in Canada said:


> You need 8" high to enter a construction site. At least, here in Ontario, you do.


Not here to my knowledge. At least, it's not universal. You could wear shoes below the ankle so long as they had some kind of safety toe.

I just prefer that extra protection and support. Plus I hate getting sand/dirt in my shoe if I'm in the trenches.


----------

